# csst support



## zigmark (Sep 18, 2015)

For the record we do not inspect electrical in this jurisdiction, but I saw something the other day that is forcing me to post this question.

What are the acceptable methods for support of flexible conduit? I know I posted csst in the title, it's not tubing, but it looks resembles it but is conduit.  What I saw were zip ties used to suspend the flexible conduit inside a commercial greenhouse.  Any issue there?

Thanks,

Mark

P.S. - This should have been under commercial electrical if someone can move it thank you...


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2015)

*& * &*

zig,

Do you know what type of electrical tubing it is that you saw ?

In the `08 NEC, Article 356 deals with "liquidtight flexible

non-metallic tubing" ( LFMC )..........Did yours resemble this pic. ?












It can be used inside commercial greenhouses.....As for

supporting it, it is up to the AHJ to determine what the acceptable

methods can be.

Personally,  ...I would not have a problem with using a heavy duty

type zip tie to support runs of it..........Also, refer to Article 356

for more specifics, "if" this is the type that you saw.

*& * &*


----------



## ICE (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't know if conduit clamps have a listing.  I would be surprised if they do.  Just about anything that is permanent and doesn't damage the conduit should work.  Plastic zip ties are not a good choice.  They can be labeled UV resistant and the Sun will kill them.  There are zip ties made from stainless steel that come with or without a rubber coating.  Those should do okay.


----------



## zigmark (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah it must have been something similar to what you pictured above the environment is fairly damp.  That's why I used csst in the description, wasn't familiar with the product.  It's not even within my realm of regulation just thought that clear/white zip ties used where UV light is an issue may create problems.  I guess until the conduit creates an issue within the space I can't really comment.  I just wanted to know for my own sake.

Thanks,

ZIg


----------

